# Red Hoodie with White Vinyl



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have to do two red hoodies for a customer and on the hoodie is going to be a white circle with THING 1 written inside in black. Both are done with Spectra Cut II. I am worried that when I do this and they wash the hoodie, could some of the red from the fabric run onto the white? Should I pre-wash the hoodies? Anyone ever done any red fabric with white spectra cut II?


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

No, the vinyl is just that. I use white on many different colored clothes and the dye running from the fabric doesnt effect it.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Never with Spectra Cut, but I have used Stahls and Twill USA and never had a problem with the fabric bleeding onto the vinyl.

I think you'll be fine.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks guys. I won't pre wash. It makes a little less work for me.


----------

